

Cricket Liu: DNS is "Creaking" after 25 Years - Archimedius
http://alwayson.goingon.com/permalink/post/29146

======
bootload
Cricket Liu is the co-author of the Oreilly DNS & Bind (Cricket & Grass hopper
cover) ~ <http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596100575/> a handy reference for
setting up Bind.

------
davidu
That doesn't make Cricket (who is a nice guy) someone who understands the
future of DNS.

